# Multiple networks on one NIC



## gpatrick (Oct 14, 2010)

My current setup consists of a Pound reverse proxy:
192.168.2.21

which redirects traffic to Apache virtual hosts on host:
192.168.2.26 and aliases:
192.168.2.100 (http://www.example.net)
192.168.2.101 (http://www.domain.com)

That works fine.  However, I want to put the domains on different subnets like:
192.168.3.100 (http://www.example.net)
192.168.4.100 (http://www.domain.com)

Pound and Apache are running on VirutalBox guests.  When I added a second network adapter for both virtual guests, I chose host-only adapter and set vboxnet0 to 192.168.3.1 and Pound NIC to 192.168.3.2 and Apache NIC to 192.168.3.3.  Then aliased 192.168.4.100 to the Apache NIC and the Pound and Apache servers can communicate.

But I cannot reach either website.  Then I changed the VB guest to use internal networking with IP's of 192.168.3.1 and 192.168.3.2 and they again can communicate with each other, but I cannot reach the websites.

Even if the second adapters are up with configured IP's I cannot reach the websites.  Only if no IP's are assigned to the second adapters.

I added a Listen directive for 192.168.4.100:8888 in httpd.conf and changed the IP in the virtual host section.  But only using the 192.168.2/24 subnet can I get this to work.

Any idea how to get that to work using 192.168.4.100, 192.168.5.100, etc, for different domains?


----------



## Alt (Oct 14, 2010)

I would say its network problem not apache..
Can you ping your  4,5 subnets from outside? Draw a plan pls


----------



## Alt (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it's a routing problem.


----------

